# fishing match and shopping weekend with a twist



## DMS

We are planning a fun weekend incorporating a fishing competition.
Campsite : http://www.hoar-park.co.uk/
Date : 30th September to 3rd october 2010
Fishing venue : http://www.hoarparkfishery.co.uk/

The weekend is being organised by C.L.S and DMS , briefly Hoar park has something for everyone including ,craft shops , resturant/bar , childrens farm and playground , garden centre ...etc Located between Nuneaton and Birmingham set in fantastic countryside. Opposite the site on a Sunday is one of the largest carboot sales in the Midlands (weather permitting.

Fishing is not compulsary , plenty of other things to see and do.......

The campsite has a few hardstandings should the weather not be kind , fresh water and Elsan point (no hookups) plenty of room for everyone.

There are 2 lakes approximately 1.5 Acres and 3/4 Acre, both are stocked with a mixture of course fish including Carp to 21lb, Tench, Roach, Bream,Gudgeon and Rudd.
The Lakes are set amongst some stunning rolling countryside with 360 degree views of fields and forest. Depending on numbers we can have bothg lakes for the competition. Shay who runs the fishery has now got his certificate / badge to coach fishing so if anyone wants a lesson this can be arranged (Not you Alan (DMS) ) Refreshments , breakfasts can be delivered to your peg if required. Shay will oversee the competition and will weigh all fish and catches.

Thursday 30th : For those who want to arrive early (may be to practise fishing ) opens 1.00pm

Friday 1st : We have the Barn booked for the weekend , Friday night is Quiz night (with a twist) , bring your own refreshments and nibbles , the weather can,t spoil our FUN

Saturday 2nd : Fishing competition between 10.00am and 3.00pm . For those not fishing and who fancy some retail therapy , Direct Taxis ( http://www.directtaxisltd.co.uk/) can arrange a minibus to Birmingham or Coventry for a shopping expedition ( Price dependant on numbers )

Saturday evening we have a Race night , Race nights give you all the excitement of the races without losing all your money . You are able to bet on a race from the comfort of your own seat , we will also be having an American type supper .

Sunday 3rd : Massive carboot opposite campsite for bargains galore

No doubt we will come up with more ideas before the weekend arrives

Pitch £7.50 per night incl. use of the Barn and entertainment

Fishing £5.00 per peg


----------



## DMS

moderators/admin
can you please list this on your meets section..
regards
alan


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Nearest pub is quite a walk into Ridge Lane, Ansley or Old Arley (I think Jacksons Camping shop have restarted after their devastating Fire, still on the same industrial estate).


----------



## DMS

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Nearest pub is quite a walk into Ridge Lane, Ansley or Old Arley (I think Jacksons Camping shop have restarted after their devastating Fire, still on the same industrial estate).


there is a restaurant and bar on site, and yes jackson's of arley are just down the road should anyone want to visit..
regards
alan


----------



## joedenise

Would love to have come but can't come back from France just for the fishing - Denise won't let me :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## bazajacq

sounds interesting , i like a bit of fishing and the wife likes shopping, think we can make this , bazajacq


----------



## DMS

Bazajacq
i'll look forward to meeting you...
regards
alan


----------



## bazajacq

hi alan , do we book thru the website or contact you , cheers , bazajacq


----------



## DMS

hi bazzajacq
i have taken the liberty of booking you on .once u arrive someone will come and collect the site fees during the weekend.
regards alan


----------



## bazajacq

thanks alan , hope this is nt a serious fishing match


----------



## DMS

lol
no this is open to anyone who wants to have a go. even if you havn't fished before. 
We have arranged for a tutor to give lessons if required and anyone who want's to have a try and does not have any tackle they are welcome to pm myself and i will arrange for some loan equipment to be there for them..
and trophy for the winner.

usual rules apply though
no barbed hooks
no bloodworm/joker
no dynamite :lol: 
no dragnets :lol: 
regards 
alan


----------



## CLS

UPDATE........UPDATE.........UPDATE

Due to the original dates in September clashing with several other events we have changed the dates to : Sept 30th (Thursday) October 1st (Friday) 2nd (Saturday) 3rd (Sunday) Everything else remains the same , hopefully this is more conveniant for everybody


Plus it gives Alan (DMS) another week to practice his fishing 

Mark


----------



## bazajacq

should still be ok for these dates , baz


----------



## DMS

bump


----------



## bazajacq

still good for this , looking forward to it , baz


----------



## dawnwynne

Alan

Unfortunately we have plans for that weekend already but sounds like it would be fun!

Good luck, hopefully you can get several to join you.


----------



## CLS

For any of those fishing bait can be ordered and will be delivered on Saturday morning .  Just let me know

Cheers Mark


----------



## Bubblehead

no dynamite :lol: 


Wot not even a little? Ill bring my own


----------



## Bubblehead

Its only a small bang, and you do get a enough fish for everyone


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Please excuse my ignorance but do you need to have a fishing licence to fish at this venue?

Thanks 

Keith


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.
I would like a bit of this.

How many are fishing the match?.

Put me down for Friday. Sat. Sun.

Ray and Sandra. both fishing.


----------



## DMS

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but do you need to have a fishing licence to fish at this venue?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Keith


keith
yes you will require a licence to fish this meet. they are available online from the enviroment agency site also at the post office.
a one day licence would cost you around £3.75

ray ive added you to the list..
Alan


----------



## CLS

Just to update everyone attending : We start this meet on Thursday afternoon (30th Sept ) , nothing planned for Thursday night plenty of time to relax or may be a spot of fishing

Friday evening we will be having a quiz in the barn hosted by Alan (DMS) bring along your drinks and some nibbles.

Saturday morning we have the fishing match starting at 10.00am , all meet on the bank at 9.30 to draw pegs and setup.

For those not fishing and fancy some retail therapy we have arranged a mini bus to either Coventry , Birmingham or Nuneaton , group descision to be made on where. Cost dependant on numbers.

Saturday evening is race night. DMS has booked a Race night again located in the barn. Also an american type supper planned for the evening.

Sunday (weather permitting ) there is a massive carboot held opposite the entrance to Hoar park .

This meet is open to everyone (fishing or shopping is not compulsary)

Campsite : http://www.hoar-park.co.uk/

Fishing lake : http://www.hoarparkfishery.co.uk/

Rod licences are available for the day and can be purchased online : http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/recreation/fishing/31497.aspx

Bait can be pre-ordered and delivered Saturday morning if required (please advise if any required)

If anyone would like to go shopping please give me name , numbers and prefered destination so we can arrange this.

Also if you can let us know what day you intend to arrive

We still have plenty of space should anyone wish to add there name to the list

Think that covers pretty much everything..........


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Who ever thought of this one. Leisure and torture at the same time.

What no fly fisjhing ?


dave p


----------



## CLS

Directions to rally field for anyone attending :

As you turn into Hoar Park continue down the drive and just before the garden centre visible on the right turn right there 20 yards further on and your in the rally field. Anyone with any problems I can be contacted on 07899801523. Will be there from Thursday midday onwards. 

Plenty of space left for anyone else wishing to attend   

Cheers Mark


----------



## CLS

Right just to answer some of the questions asked and to confirm the weekend.

*Friday* evening we are in the barn from 7.30pm onwards , there is a general knowledge quiz arranged (but with a twist) also we have a dsico / background music available. Going to start the quiz after 9.00pm because of people arriving later on. Please bring drinks along with you.   
Will also draw pegs for the fishing competition and anyone wanting to go shopping this can also be arranged and confirmed.

*Saturday* evening 7.00pm onwards in the barn , we have arranged an "american type" supper, if everyone brings along food of some description wether home made or bought doesnt matter,we can lay it all out on tables and everyone helps themself. We also have the horse racing evening booked and maybe a little music  . Again bring your own drinks  

If anyone requires bait can they let me know so i can pre-order it.

Plenty of room left if anyone else wishes to attend


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Thanks for a smashing weekend, pity the weather was against us but it didn't spoil the enjoyment.

Ray.


----------

